# Draft Horse Tack advice please



## suzyqet (7 August 2010)

As some of you are aware, I finally took delivery of my Percheron mare yesterday. (See thread 'She's arrived' in New Lounge).

Anyway, I am now looking for tack which will fit her. To start with, a bridle. One which will be suitable for shows/dressage and general day to day use.

So, if any of you own a Draft Horse with an EXTREMELY LARGE head, would you mind telling me where you buy your tack from please. I have found lots of places in USA but as I am in UK the carriage charges are quite pricey.

Thank you everyone for your help in advance.


----------



## Oberon (7 August 2010)

I buy my bridles from eBay. I am lucky as my ArdennesX fits in Xfull.

The biggest issue I have had is the browband on bridles. Everything else fits easily but there is the occasion where the browband can be too tight so I would aways question a seller as to the length before purchase (I need 21.5 inches).

I buy my endurance bridles from Performance Equestrian as they make shire sized biothane bridles, as do Marylot.

If you want leather and cannot find a suitable size then there are plenty of people out there who will make you a bridle at a fair price but as I say, most horses will fit an XFull as long as the browband is right.

Saddle wise I use treeless.


----------



## Donkeymad (7 August 2010)

I buy them from my local saddler, he makes them to whatever size and style etc you want. Top quality and reasonable prices. Have you got a local saddler who could do the same. Can PM details of mine if you want, he does mail order.


----------



## Oberon (7 August 2010)

Ooh - me please.


----------



## suzyqet (7 August 2010)

Thanks Oberon, but I'm not sure an xfull will fit her. The headcollar we tried on her originally was xfull and it wouldnt even meet.

With regards to the saddle, I have been looking at treeless, but the seat sizes dont seem that big. What would the equivalent of an 18 inch english be? Do you know?

Donkeymad - Could you please pm details of your saddler to me please. Would be interesting to get costs etc. Thank you.


----------



## Oberon (7 August 2010)

I have had some xfull not fit and some xfull be ridiculously big in the past. It's a bit like getting a size 12 from Next and then going into M&S!

If you could tell me which treeless you are looking for, perhaps I can advise you.


----------



## kiteman0 (8 August 2010)

well on our percheron we use a xfull bridle with a bid shire cavesson nose band.
the saddle is a wintec with the changeable gullet so as his weight changes we can change the gullet(i think thats what its called) to fit.
the girth is 59" and you need step ladders to mount


----------



## janeprince (8 August 2010)

I bought a bridle for my percheron from www.bluehorseequine.co.uk 
they specialise in draught horse gear. 

None of the xfulls are big enough they also supplied me with a head collar in draft size comes up XXXFull which just about fits.

I have an Ideal 1410 saddle which is 18 inch from a local saddler she also takes a 58 inch elastic both ends girth.
If you need flymasks etc dont bother with premier equine or shires as they go no where near fittting I got a Cashel draft size from ebay.
hope this helps


----------



## suzyqet (8 August 2010)

Thanks guys.

That gives me somewhere to start.

Oberon - I'm not really sure which treeles would suit me best to be honest. I have never used one before. I am hoping to do dressage and hacking with her in the future, so one which would suit those disciplines? Also, seat size, although I can fit in an English 17 inch, I am more comfortable in an 18 or even 19 inch seat. So something along those lines.

Can I ask another question too please? Does anyone sell a weight tape big enough for the big drafts? Or is there a formula I can use to work out her weight? We are thinking she is around 850 - 900 k at the moment, but I need to get her wormed but cant find a tape big enough. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## Tiffany (8 August 2010)

If you send measurements to Fylde Saddlery in Lancashire they will make you a good quality bridle at a reasonable price


----------



## Oberon (8 August 2010)

Tiffany said:



			If you send measurements to Fylde Saddlery in Lancashire they will make you a good quality bridle at a reasonable price 

Click to expand...

Just down the road from me - I never knew that!

This thread is rich in ideas!


----------

